# the study of flavor combinations



## artameates (Mar 10, 2004)

Today i got a book from the library (aka cook book heaven) and its focus is on balancing flavors. The name eludes me at the moment... i am excited about its approach and am seeking any other titles that follow suit.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

A good book to check out is "Culinary Artistry". In it, it talks about how chefs create dishes, and has an extensive part on flavor combinations, as well as a great section on what is at its peak in each season.


----------



## artameates (Mar 10, 2004)

The book I just renewed from the library is Secret Ingredients by Michael roberts. Another one i found through a link was The Elements of Taste by Gray Kunz. Culinary artistry sounds perfect for what im looking for.


----------

